# [solved]Fensterleiste in KDE4

## gentoo_usr

Ich bin seit einigen Tagen von kde3 auf kde4 umgestiegen. Ich hab nun einige Probleme mit der Umstellung, beispielsweise finde ich nicht heraus wie ich die Fensterleiste herbekomme, in der dann die Laufenden Programme angezeigt werden. So wie damals, beim guten alten KDE3. 

mfg

Gentoo_usrLast edited by gentoo_usr on Sun Nov 08, 2009 3:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> Ich bin seit einigen Tagen von kde3 auf kde4 umgestiegen. Ich hab nun einige Probleme mit der Umstellung, beispielsweise finde ich nicht heraus wie ich die Fensterleiste herbekomme, in der dann die Laufenden Programme angezeigt werden. So wie damals, beim guten alten KDE3.

 

Meinst du den Taskmanager, der unten (z.B.) im Panel ("Kicker") liegt?

Wie bist du denn umgestiegen, dass der nicht per Default zu sehen ist?

Naja, ist nicht so schwer:

Wenn du ein Panel hast und es noch genügend Platz hält: Rechtsklick Deksktop (oder im Panel) -> Add Widgets: Im Dialog "Task Manager" -> einfach per Drag & Drop an die Position im Panel ziehen, wo es dir gefällt.

Solltest du noch keine Panels haben, kannst du dir über Rechtsklick Desktop -> Add Panel eines erstellen.

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo,

ich muss wohl irgendwie das Teil am Anfang rausgeschmissen haben. Funktioniert aber jetzt soweit.

VIelen Dank...

gentoo_usr

----------

## lituxer

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> Ich bin seit einigen Tagen von kde3 auf kde4 umgestiegen. Ich hab nun einige Probleme mit der Umstellung, beispielsweise finde ich nicht heraus wie ich die Fensterleiste herbekomme, in der dann die Laufenden Programme angezeigt werden. So wie damals, beim guten alten KDE3. 

 

Ich möchte franzf nicht widersprechen, aber ich tippe mal auf die Anzeige in der Fensterleiste, wenn Du z.B. Pakete kompilierst und Dir dies nicht mehr angezeigt wird, wie in KDE3.  

Das ist im Augenblick noch nicht standardmäßig verfügbar, soll aber laut Entwickler wieder kommen. 

Bis dahin hilft das hier: http://gentoofreunde.org/node/155

EDIT: Leider zu spät dran. War wie franzf vermutet hat.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentoo_usr

Vielen Dank...

das war auch noch etwas, wo ich ändern wollte ....

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## slick

Ich hab da auch ein Problem mit den Fenstern, das ich auch schon unter KDE3 hatte. Vermutlich hab ich da einen Denkfehler.

Sobald ich einstelle das ich in der Fensterliste nur noch die Fenster der aktuellen Arbeitsfläche sehen möchte, kann ich mit ALT-TAB auch nur zwischen den Fenstern der aktuellen Arbeitsfläche wechseln. Stell ichs um auf Anzeige der Fenster aller Arbeitsflächen, kann ich auch mit ALT-TAB durch all diese wandeln. 

Hängt das zwingend zusammen oder könnte ich nur die Fenster der aktuellen Arbeitsfläche in der Fensterleiste anzeigen und trotzdem mit ALT-TAB zwischen allen Fenster (aller Arbeitsflächen) wechseln?

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hängt das zwingend zusammen oder könnte ich nur die Fenster der aktuellen Arbeitsfläche in der Fensterleiste anzeigen und trotzdem mit ALT-TAB zwischen allen Fenster (aller Arbeitsflächen) wechseln?

 

Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, das über Einstellungen zu drehen, es hängt wohl fest zusammen.

Aber es ist sicher einen Feature-Request auf bugs.kde.org wert!

----------

## slick

Ich hab es befürchtet.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber es ist sicher einen Feature-Request auf bugs.kde.org wert!

 

OT: Da schieb ich im Moment was Frust  mich immer und überall anmelden zu müssen. Hab schon soviele nette Sachen gefunden die man melden müßte/könnte, aber mich nervts einfach überall einen Account anlegen zu müssen + Zugangsdaten merken.

(Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl: Wer möchte kann gern nen Bug dazu aufmachen.)

----------

## Erdie

Also bei mir sieht das so aus, dass Alt-TAB nur die Tasks anzeigt, die auf dem aktuellem virtuellem Desktop aktiv sind. Der Taskmanager zeigt mit allerdings die Tasks aller Desktops an. Es scheint also nicht zusammenzuhängen.

Grüße

Erdie

PS. Ach Mist, Du willst das ja andersherum. Das könnte allerdings sein, dass das nicht geht ..  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ich habs!  :Smile:  Also in der Fensterleiste einstellen "Nur Fenster aktuelle Arbeitsfläche" und unter Systemeinstellungen -> Fenstereigenschaften unten "Fenster aller Arbeitsflächen einbeziehen".

Dann tuts wie ich will .. juhuu.

----------

